# Betta Box! Aqueon8 with 3d background



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

I recently started this new tank for my betta. He has been in a temporary 2G tank for a while - this new tank will be his permanent home. It is an Aqueon 8, which has about 6 gallons of space in the display area, and about 2 gallons in the filter area. 

The one thing that is unusual about this background is the hollow log. Besides being decorative, it actually serves a couple functional purposes. The log covers the outlet where water flows out of the pump, and since there are some small cracks in the log, the water will be diffused out from a few areas of the log, so that the current is less bothersome for the betta. Second, the heater will be housed inside of the log. I don't like seeing any equipment inside my tanks, so this way I can have a heater in the tank, without taking up any space in the filter area!

I won't go into a lot of detail about the build, because the pictures are pretty self explanatory, and there are already lots of good tutorials about how to do this. I used the pretty standard method of carving styrofoam with a hot wire cutter, silicone gluing it to the background, and then covering with cement and pebbles. 

The next steps will be adding a little more texture detail with smaller pebbles/gravel, and staining the cement. 

Image gallery

More to come!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like it! The fish will too.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I LOVE this!! Can not wait to see it finished and filled with water and plants and then with your betta.


----------

